# 2014 National Convention



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

2014 NGRC will be at Tampa Florida, they presented a real nice menu of things they have planned to do.
Dennis


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool 

That's only 1 1/2 hours away for me.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

The NGRC, on the East Coast. I don't believe it. I thought I felt a faint rumbling in the Force. 
LAO


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody know where the 2013 convention will be?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Cincinatti


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like I can attend the Tampa show also. Got to mark this one down. Later RJD


----------



## old john (Dec 29, 2008)

That's my luck, the 2014 Convention is going to be held only 2 hours from home and the Mayan's have the world ending in 2012!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By old john on 10 Aug 2010 08:13 AM 
That's my luck, the 2014 Convention is going to be held only 2 hours from home and the Mayan's have the world ending in 2012! 
How Sad


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? Cincinatti isn't far from me in relative terms. Too bad the worlds going to end for the Mayans though. 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looks like those folks will miss the shows if they believe in the what the Mayans say. Not me world still be here. Later RJD


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I am building my new track at tradewinds park (south florida) (just got 30% of the wood last weekend so it is a go), I know our club will grow big time, maybe by 2014 our group should have a portable livesteam/electric track to drag up over to tampa! (since the word has gotten out about our new track, people are coming out of the woodwork from all over lol, "If you build it, they will come" is most certainly true! 

4-5 live steamers in the area already! lol (from 0 to my knowledge the last 2 years lol) 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi.../114981/afv/topic/afpgj/1/Default.aspx#166056


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well maybe you all will set up a LS track at the convention. later RJD


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Somebody say Steam Track? 
You have more steamers than that in FL. They are hiding in the shadows of the trees. 
Build it and they will come,


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By denray on 08 Aug 2010 09:38 AM 
"2014 NGRC will be at Tampa Florida, they presented a real nice menu of things they have planned to do".
Dennis 



* 











That would be nice,is it pretty much etched in stone?,or was that just a presention to possibly bring it here in 2014? Could any more info be provided or is it still too early for the official postings?*


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

it is a done deal, it was voted on between them or Denver, they won by about 80 percent. 
Dennis


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank-you for the verifacation...See ya there in 2014!!!!


----------



## caferacer (Jul 22, 2010)

I would like to attend its only a 33800 kilometer round trip for us and real keen to attend and learn more from this hobby caferacer


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Any thoughts on dates? I know the one in Orlando years ago was in April. Can get real hot in Florida in June/July, but when school is in session, it is hard for some families to come.


----------

